# Wild Weasel Loadout



## silence (Apr 24, 2014)

I rather of fan of the Wild Weasels and their mission.

That being said, it seems that they generally have a loadout of only two HARMs - or at least that's how it looks for the old Phantoms, the EF-18g, German EF Tornadoes, etc. (Not sure about the F-16 or F-105g) - and lots of fuel tanks. Why so few missiles and so much extra fuel?


----------



## OldManP (Apr 24, 2014)

Probably can only carry a few HARMs and might as well carry as much fuel as possible in order to stick around until some one feels froggy. 

Things a pilot never wants to pass up: runway behind you, altitude above you, and gas you coulda had.

In addition, external fuel tanks are great bc you can carry them, use the gas, and come home OR carry them and use the gas until things go sour, then discard if necessary and rage.

OMP


----------

